# Lil sat evening ride!



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Me and some friends made a lil ride this afternoon. Which claimed the life of my last stock axle. Lol will have it replaced for next weekends ride at Sabine Atv. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

